# JIGNPOP wishing all Merry Christmas ans a Happy New Year



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Kil .... and same to you.

Those Oman fish were really cool. What was the fish that looked something like a speckled trout?

Here' hoping you finally get to do some fishing in 2014! LOL


----------

